# CUỘN XỐP HƠI, XỐP KHÍ BỌC HÀNG CÓ SẴN - GIÁ TỐT NHẤT THỊ TRƯỜNG



## thanhmai2501 (20/10/18)

Cuộn xốp hơi ngày càng được sử dụng nhiều trong công nghiệp đóng gói sản phẩm. Lợi ích mà cuộn xốp hơi mang lại không chỉ tránh va đập, vỡ của sản phầm mà còn làm đẹp hơn quy trình đóng gói.





Cuộn xốp hơi là gì?
Cuộn xốp hơi hay còn được gọi là xốp hơi, xốp bong bóng khí, xốp hơi bọc hàng, xốp hơi bong bóng, xốp bóp nổ, xốp hơi bóp nổ, xốp hơi bọc hàng, xốp hơi chèn hàng,…
Cuộn xốp hơi là một loại vật liệu được dùng thông dụng trong công nghiệp đóng gói hàng hóa, sản phẩm. Trên bề mặt của cuộn xốp hơi có những túi khí chứa những hạt bong bóng nhỏ có đường kính từ 5 – 25 mm. Năm 1957, cuộn xốp hơi được phát hiện nhờ Alfred Fielding và Marc Chavannes.
CÔNG DỤNG CHÍNH CỦA XỐP HƠI
Công dụng lớn nhất của cuộn xốp hơi là bảo vệ hàng hóa, tránh va đập. Các túi bong bóng khí trên bề mặt có thể dùng lực để gây nổ, điều này có nghĩa là nó sẽ giúp hàng hóa được nguyên vẹn khi có va đập. Vậy nên khi mua bạn nên chọn những cuộn có túi bong bóng căng sẽ bảo vệ được hàng hóa tốt hơn.




Công dụng của cuộn xốp hơi
Nhằm phục vụ nhu cầu đóng gói sản phẩm của nhiều doanh nghiệp, cuộn xốp hơi có nhiều kích cỡ khác nhau. Điều này giúp doanh nghiệp có thể lựa chọn linh hoạt loại cuộn xốp hơi phù hợp với sản phẩm của mình.




_Cuộn xốp hơi cắt theo kích thước yêu cầu_
- Cuộn xốp hơi 20cm dài 100m >> Giá chỉ 120k/ cuộn
- Cuộn xốp hơi 30cm dài 100m >> Giá chỉ 170k/ cuộn
- Cuộn xốp hơi 40cm dài 100m >> Giá chỉ 210k/ cuộn
- Cuộn xốp hơi 50cm dài 100m >> Giá chỉ 250k/ cuộn
- Cuộn xốp hơi 60cm dài 100m >> Giá chỉ 280k/ cuộn
- Cuộn xốp hơi 70cm dài 100m >> Giá chỉ 310k/ cuộn
- Cuộn xốp hơi 80cm dài 100m >> Giá chỉ 350k/ cuộn
- Cuộn xốp hơi 100cm dài 100m >> Giá chỉ 400k/ cuộn
- Cuộn xốp hơi 1m2 dài 100m >> Giá chỉ 450k/ cuộn
- Cuộn xốp hơi 1m5 dài 100m >> Giá chỉ 550k/ cuộn
Tại sao nên chọn mua cuộn xốp hơi tại Hopshipcod.com
- Giá thành rẻ nhất thị trường.
- Được xem và tư vấn mẫu trước khi đặt hàng.
- Hỗ trợ giao hàng tận nơi với khách hàng ở Hà Nội.
Hình ảnh cuộn xốp hơi bọc hàng:




Cuộn xốp hơi dùng để bọc hàng dễ vỡ




Cuộn xốp hơi bọc hàng giá rẻ




Cuộn xốp hơi bọc hàng giá rẻ tại hà nội




Cuộn xốp hơi sản xuất tại xưởng
LIÊN HỆ:
VẬT LIỆU ĐÓNG GÓI – HOPSHIPCOD.COM
Địa chỉ: Số 33 Ngõ 108 Trần Phú, Hà Đông
GIAO HÀNG NGAY - 0901 52 62 62 - 08 9983 9983
EMAIL:: baogia.hopshipcod@gmail.com


----------

